# Jigging Equipment Specific Question



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a Shimano Torium Reel and a Avet MLX6 2 speed reel. My "best" rod is a Shimano Trevala. 

Is this rod appropriate for jigging? If so, which reel should should I seat on it? I am new to offshore and basically fish bait on the bottom, but would like to get into jigging. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

the trevala xh and xxh are good rods. I'd go with the torium but the avet will do fine too.


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

the equipment you have will work well for snappers and small amberjacks. it will however give you a good workout once you get to blackfin tuna and larger amberjacks. the shimano is probably the better choice to go on the rod as most trevala rods don't have enough backbone to use the low gear on the avet imho....rick


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

sounds good. I will keep the shimano on the shimano. 

One more question to Rick. I am a newbie to offshore (2 years) and I bought the avet on a recommendation. This is a stupid question, but what should I use the avet for? Kingfish? What rod do you recommend pairing with it?


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

I would match it with either the 270g 5'8" hopper or one of the ugly stick tigerlite jigging rods that are only $69.


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

i would personally put the avet on a 400 gram or heavier rod and use it to jig for heavier species such as amberjacks and groupers and even tuna's. load the reel with 80lb spectre and go try and pull a few fish off of their structure.....rick


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

If you user lighter drag under 18 lbs, those setups are good.
When you hook up a big fish, you will realize you might step up your gears. Then it is time to buy right tackles you think.

Nothing can be substitute for your direct experience.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I started out with a Torium 30/trevala x-heavy rod. Had the handle back spin on me a couple of times with a couple of big fish on the other end. I then put a Avet mxl 6:1 on the rod. 80lb braid. It has handled every thing on the other end of it. It's a light set up and can some big fish. Cant go wrong with that one.

But if your looking to spend some dollars on some Pro jigging gear, it can get expensive.

ksong has alot of knowledge in this field, alot of experience, he won't steer you wrong.


----------

